# Gothic Baby Shower



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

This is the first thing I thought of when I read your post. 

Halloween Themes & Ideas: Ghoul's Night Halloween Party

I also have visions of pacifiers with skulls attached over the top (the handle part - not the part that goes into the mouth). Pink pacifiers with black skulls and glitter? You could possibly use them as napkin rings. 

Here is another idea from Hostess With the Mostess (I LOVE her site!). This one is a hot pink baby shower theme. You could get some ideas from this. Substitue black for the white in any of the ideas she has shown and it would be quite impressive. REAL PARTIES: Hot Pink Baby Shower | Hostess with the Mostess®

I LOVE this idea for a baby shower! Too cute!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

ohhh those are great ideas..... The ghoul's night out really gave me some ideas for table decorating. 

Now I must have pink Christmas lights... 

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

If you are wanting some gifts for the shower try this link

My Baby Rocks: Punk, Gothic, Rock and Funky Baby, Toddler & Kids Clothes

Cake ideas...they are not specifically baby shower but you can get inspiration from them.

http://www.oksugar.com/images/june_12_2007/gothic1.JPG

Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/2689603081_a0d8ebacfa.jpg?v=0


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

firedancer you hit the nail on the head with this picture.







. This is the theme I am doing...

I really can't wait to get home and take a photo of the invitations to show you guys. 

This is the party set I ordered today.. Don't care so much for the pirate theme, but it has everything else we are going for.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am so tickled to have you guys and girls as my friends, thanks for the inspiration, and advice.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the invitations, Hope you enjoy.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!! Great job!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Firedancer - thanks for posting the clothing link! I've GOT to order some stuff. The hubby will get such a kick out of some of their stuff. Can't have our baby looking all wimpy all the time.  Plus it will totally freak grandma out (my mom). hehehe


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wouldn't freak this grandmother out, this stuff rocks. my daughter however would freak but if i was throwing the party, at the same time she wouldn't be surprised. so do you have game ideas? or are you having games?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now I have all the typical baby shower games printed out. I will eventually turn them more gothic...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> wouldn't freak this grandmother out, this stuff rocks. my daughter however would freak but if i was throwing the party, at the same time she wouldn't be surprised. so do you have game ideas? or are you having games?


That's a good thing!  My mom is pretty vanilla, bless her heart. lol She doesn't get the whole skull thing and she certainly doesn't get the "biker look" John & I sport at times. lol

I CAN'T WAIT to put baby in something with a skull on it...she will roll her eyes FOR SURE. 

Sorry...back to the original topic now.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Your welcome Jackie. My daughters are little rocker chicks I love that style of clothing for kids. Did you say for a girl? If so, those onesies are sooooo cute with tutus.

Ok, sorry, enough hijacking


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

firedancer41 said:


> Your welcome Jackie. My daughters are little rocker chicks I love that style of clothing for kids. Did you say for a girl? If so, those onesies are sooooo cute with tutus.
> 
> Ok, sorry, enough hijacking


lol I love it! I would melt seeing your little girls. I also love that style. You won't be seeing my little one in a bunch of yuppie clothes (not that there's anything wrong with it, just not for us).

Nope, we don't know the sex so I will have to wait until after baby comes.

There's flannel at JoAnne's fabrics that has skulls on it, some in blue & some in pink. I am SO going to buy some after the baby comes and sew a little blanket to wrap em up in.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Firedancer - thanks for posting the clothing link! I've GOT to order some stuff. The hubby will get such a kick out of some of their stuff. Can't have our baby looking all wimpy all the time.  Plus it will totally freak grandma out (my mom). hehehe


OK so I'm not the only grandmother who freaks at Goth baby clothes! Whew! Now I feel almost normal! Or perhaps just generationaly appropriate. hehehe


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Madame Turlock said:


> OK so I'm not the only grandmother who freaks at Goth baby clothes! Whew! Now I feel almost normal! Or perhaps just generationaly appropriate. hehehe


lol No, Madame T, you are not alone. Somehow I think you could get past it though. You have such a love for children.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> lol No, Madame T, you are not alone. Somehow I think you could get past it though. You have such a love for children.



Well, the truth is the first clothing item I bought for my grandson was Goth....


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see that I am not the only one who is normal... hehe I couldn't pull off Goth if I tried, but I love to see others who can.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Absolutely LOVE the invitations. I just started card making and that is inspiring. What kind of rhinestones did you use? I mean, are they already sticky or did you use glue?


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

the invitations are great! I just love the whole 'shower' thing you guys have over there. What a great idea & so original to have a gothic one! I can't wait to see pics! Good luck!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

The rhinestones are sticky on the back, actually used to decorate cell phones. Go to the local walmart in the craft section of near the phones and look around.. Now they are not sticky enough in my OP, so I used white glue on the cardstock. The package probably has over 200 stones for 4 bucks.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am all ready to go on the baby shower, the only thing I am having a hard time finding is a suitable location, that isn't 200 bucks. I will keep you gals posted.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I lucked out, my boss has a bldg that they use to house out of town guests. They are letting me use it free of charge. So I have really lucked out there.

I went to the after christmas sell and found black christmas balls, for 2.00 for 24. I have taken them and strung pink ribbon. I have a couple of ideas I am playing with, maybe group several together and hang from the ceiling, or maybe just leave them individually and hang from the ceiling. I don't know why but i really like how they look, now just have to figure out how to incorporate them into the design. 

I have a lady that will make the cake for 35.00 so I have to give her a call and get it on the calendar. The invitations have been set out and I have 12 that have RSVp'd, so looks like it will be a good turnout.

Now my question to you gals and guys, I need some ideas for food, in the pink and black theme, along with baby shower.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That's great you found a location, especially for free. I am not sure about black food ideas but you could do a lot with pink. A punch with raspberry sherbert floating on top would be a good beverage.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I googled "pink foods" and found this sight with recipes of all pink foods. 

Pretty in Pink Foods Cookbook : Recipezaar


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

All this gothic baby stuff makes me want to have a baby just for it...J/K

GothicPrincess - this all sounds so great.

As for black foods:
-black olives
-black berries
-chocolate covered pretzels half in white chocolate colored pink and half in dark chocolate
-oreos


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Food thoughts so far are:

Choc fountain (strawberries, banana's, pretzels)

chicken devon for the main course

little sausages

shish k bobs

finger sandwiches (tuna, etc)

crackers and cheese

meat and crackers

thats all I have for now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about black raspberrie jello with pink cool whip. how about tomato soup with white bread cut like bones and skely heads sprinkled in it just before serving. or hot chocolate with pink marshallows. did you get some of those ice trays of skeleton heads and bones from the dollar store at halloween time. you could do mints in those if you did. i think martha stewart has a bone candy recipe


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> how about black raspberrie jello with pink cool whip. how about tomato soup with white bread cut like bones and skely heads sprinkled in it just before serving. or hot chocolate with pink marshallows. did you get some of those ice trays of skeleton heads and bones from the dollar store at halloween time. you could do mints in those if you did. i think martha stewart has a bone candy recipe


Ok I really like the raspberry jello with pink cool whip and the hot choc and pink marshmallows... UMMMMM 

I need hot choc now...


----------



## jaiceeee (Jan 18, 2009)

the ideas are good .. its too cute and too fantastic for a Gothic baby shower ... the choice of colors are good and quite cute for baby .. the logo or the assigned skull for the shower is very very cute and good enough ...  hope the party will be success


----------



## jaiceeee (Jan 18, 2009)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Food thoughts so far are:
> 
> Choc fountain (strawberries, banana's, pretzels)
> 
> ...




Wow .. although i can't eat that kind of food, hust imagining that its so yummmmyyy !!! wow .. in your plans im starting to like to have a baby ., LoL  .. don't forget to invite me ! hahaha just jokin' lol .. i wanna have some ..


----------



## jaiceeee (Jan 18, 2009)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Well I lucked out, my boss has a bldg that they use to house out of town guests. They are letting me use it free of charge. So I have really lucked out there.
> 
> I went to the after christmas sell and found black christmas balls, for 2.00 for 24. I have taken them and strung pink ribbon. I have a couple of ideas I am playing with, maybe group several together and hang from the ceiling, or maybe just leave them individually and hang from the ceiling. I don't know why but i really like how they look, now just have to figure out how to incorporate them into the design.
> 
> ...




wow ... your good in planning and u always had a bright ideas ..  the 
free venue that given to you is nice .. lol .. i wanna go to the party if im invited .. lol just joking ... im wishing a success for the party ..


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are all invited, if you are in the neck of the woods, I am in Mississippi.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I gotta say that the whole idea of a "Gothic Baby Shower" rocks! I have been to my share of "Pretty in Baby Puke Pink" showers and it's hard not to nod off. 

I love all the ideas and images everyone has came up with.  Awesome.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I took black christmas balls and tied pink ribbon to them. I plan on hanging groups of them from the ceiling. 

Feb 21st is the date of the event, so I will take plenty of photos of everything and post online here. 

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

TGP,
Your doing a great job. Amazing invites too!
This will be one baby shower everyone will be talking about for years to come.

Keep us posted on the turn out.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey girls I am nervous, tomorrow is the shower, and I feel like I don't have enough stuff to do, eat, decorations, etc.... Just nervous because out of all the weddings I have done, this is the first baby shower, I have ever hosted by myself... 

Breath********whew... Ok I will post pics .....


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You will do great! You put a lot of planning into this and I am sure the party will be a huge success. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

So... How did it go? What a great idea this was, and the invites are adorable. Can't wait to see pictures, please!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

The baby shower was such a hit. Everyone even the older people really liked the decorations. Here are some pictures.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW, I wish someone would throw me a party like that. why can't we have grandbaby showers


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for helping me through it, with the advice and support. That's what friends are for. 

We had about 40 at the party, it was a great success. I want to do several more...


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

GothicPrincess, your decorations came out so cute! I love the color combo and the use of the Christmas ornaments =) Very creative =)


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

That's fantastic! Great job on the decorations- looks like people were having a fun time, what did the mommy think??


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, it all looks fantastic! Great job!


----------

